# Quelle für Osram Decostar IRC 20W 24° in Hamburg?



## djinges (16. August 2004)

Hi Leute. 
Zur Komplettierung von drei Selbstbaulampen fehlen jetzt noch einige (der berühmten) IRC 20W Lampen.  Kennt jemand einen Laden, in Hamburg, der diese Lampe bestellen kann, oder - noch besser im Sortiment hat?  Ich habe hier im Forum gelesen, dass Conrad mal welche hatte - im Augenblick enthält das Onlinesortiment jedoch keine IRC Lampen (und auf der Osram.de-Seite habe ich genau den Wolf gefunden, den ich mir dort gesucht habe  )
Wenn unter den Nightridern der HaBes (oder dort Anwesenden) noch Bedarf an solchen Lampen besteht, kann ich die gleich mitordern/kaufen, falls sich eine Quelle findet.


----------



## Martinbaby (16. August 2004)

Leider kann ich Dir nicht sagen, wo es welche gibt. Ich habe herkömmliche OSRAM 20 Watt Srahler und bin damit zwar nicht unzufrieden, aber wenn es Lampen mit einer noch besseren Lichtausbeute gibt, wäre ich natürlich auch nicht desinteressiert.

Wann wollen wir denn mal unseren ersten Hamburger Nightride starten???

Donnerstag Timmendorf fällt ja aus. Vielleicht Donnerstag bei Rabbbit im Ahrensburg, oder in Harburg. Oder lieber zum Wochenende, Freitag od. Samstag???

Hätte tierisch Laune!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stone2063 (16. August 2004)

Komm zwar nicht aus Hamburg (eher anderes Seite der Republik),
aber eigendlich müsste dir jeder Laden der Osram im Programm hat dir auch die IRC's bestellen können. Ich hab meine von nem kleinen TV/Hifi Laden in dem ein Freund von mir Arbeitet und wenn so ein Laden die organisieren kann müssts auch jedes mittelgroße Lampengeschäft schaffen


----------



## djinges (16. August 2004)

Super! Dann bin ich nicht der Einzige, der nach den Lampen sucht (hätte das Forum fast mit dieser Sorge verschont  ).  Hier kann ich die bestellen - was weniger aufwendig kommt, als im Laden indirekt eine Bestellung in die Wege zu leiten 
http://www.starlight-germany.de/start.htm  
Ich mach eine Sammelbestellung.  Bis Donnerstag Abend könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Winkel und Leistungen ihr möchtet.  Vorsichtshalber (weil nicht alle rechtzeitig hiervon lesen werden) werde ich drei Stück auf Lager bestellen... aber nur die 12V 20W 24° Variante. 
Ich habe derzeit nur Lernen, Biken, Nahrung aufnehmen und Pennen auf dem Plan (ist Prüfungszeitraum)-  mit anderen Worten:  Die vier Dinge time ich wie es mir passt   Wenn die Lampe komplett ist, habe ich meistens Zeit - und ich fahre auch gerne mal ausserhalb der HaBes, das könnt Ihr Euch aussuchen  (die Waldtiere müssen sich auch erstmal an die neuen Lichtspiele  gewöhnen... also macht es schon Sinn die Aktionen gleichmässig zu verteilen...).


----------



## Martinbaby (17. August 2004)

Hey, Klasse!

Also ich würde zwei Stk nehmen (baue gerade meinen zweiten Akku-Pack, und wenn der besser wird, als der zweite gehe ich in Serie  ).

Und zwar will ich zwei IRC Lampen a 20 Watt, einmal als Spot 10 grad und einmal als flood 38 grad. Macht eigentlich 60 grad auch Sinn? Würde mich ja reizen.... 

Na, ich bleibe bei 10 und 38 grad.

Gib mir Bescheid, wenn es soweit ist und wir treffen uns zum ersten Nightride!


----------



## djinges (18. August 2004)

Hier wird der Vergleich zwischen 10° und 24° gezeigt, dabei kommt der Spot Karakter der 10° Lampe deutlich zum Ausdruck (finde ich).  Aber im Doppelgespann würde ich wohl auch die 10° mit 36° kombinieren.
Ich schätzte 60° verteilt das Licht zu sehr dorthin wo man es nicht braucht - wenn ich von den Innenkurven zu wenig sehen sollte, baue ich mir lieber eine Helmlampe an.


----------



## Martinbaby (18. August 2004)

@ djinges: Ich verdoppel mal meine Bestellung.

Also 4 x 20 Watt (2x 10 grad und 2x 38 grad)


----------



## djinges (18. August 2004)

Alles klar, wird bestellt!
Damit sind es soviele Lampen, dass die Versandkosten sogar entfallen werden   .


----------



## Lord of Chaos (18. August 2004)

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage, wie läuft es denn dann mit den Lampen, wenn ich bei euch mitbstelle?
Treffen wir uns dann und übergeben die Lampen feierlich, oder schickst du die dann an uns weiter.


Bei OBI hab ich heute nach den Lampen gefragt, die wollten sie bestellen... hätte aber mindestens 2 Wochen gedauert und sie wollten ca. 14,99 pro Lampe haben


----------



## djinges (19. August 2004)

Genau so isses ... wird feierlich übergeben (gegen 5,30 pro Stück)   - wenn Du in den nächsten 2 Monaten mal in den HaBes biken gehst, ist das gar kein Problem (ich muss halt nur wissen wann).
Verschicken ist Quatsch, dann kannst Du die auch gleich selber ordern und den Versand an den Internethändler zahlen.


----------



## Freizeit (19. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt zwei Lampen füe 12 bekommen.
Was im Raum WOB gar nicht so einfach ist.  
Mir fehlt jetzt "nur" noch eine Kappe von einer Anhängerkupplung.Ich habe jetzt schon alle Baumärkte und Autoteilehändler im Raum WOB durch aber die richtige war noch nicht dabei(zu weich,zu klein).
Wenn Ihr die Lampe auch mit einer Kappe baut,wo habt ihr die denn her ?

Gruß F.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djinges (19. August 2004)

Moin, 
unsere Kappe kommt aus dem Baumarkt und dient normalerweise zum Verstecken der Kabelage von Deckenlampen (also wo das Kabel in der Decke verschwindet).


----------



## CaptainMike (19. August 2004)

moin 
wenn du statt 'nem anhängerkupplungsdeckel einen sog. lampenbaldachin (innendurchmesser:60mm) nimmst brauchste natürlich 'ne andere dichtung, mit der paßts dann aber optimal


----------



## Lord of Chaos (19. August 2004)

Hmmm... ich muss gestehen, dass ich noch nie in den HaBes biken war und es wohl auch in nächster Zeit nicht tun werde 

Ich glaub da bestell ich mir die Lampen lieber selber, aber danke für das Angebot ^^

Jetzt muss ich nurnoch gucken, ob ich irgendwo eine richtige Dichtung für meine Anhängerkupplungsdeckel finde. Hab zwar einen Baumarkt gefunden, bei dem man die kaufen kann, aber das sind halt die, die ein paar Millimeter zu klein sind für die normalen Dichtungen.


----------



## Martinbaby (19. August 2004)

Ich komme eigentlich mit den Abwasserrohren aus dem Sanitärbereich ganz gut klar. Die haben den exakten Durchmesser eine Halgenlampe (50 mm). Sind eigentlich auch sehr gut hitzebeständig... Zu den Rohren gibt es auch die passenden Rohrabdeckungen, wo sich problemlos Löcher für Schalter, Stecker, etc bohren lassen. Paßt alles hundert pro !!!

Mehr dazu aber im Technik-Forum!


----------



## Freizeit (22. August 2004)

bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher wie ich meine Lampe aufbaue  

aber welchen Akku benutzt Ihr denn so ?

Wenn man sich die Seite
http://www.mtb-biking.de/akku.htm 
ansieht,kann man ja eigentlich nur die Li-Ion Akkus benutzen.
Es soll ja vorkommen das es im Winter bis unter 0°C geht.


----------



## HeikoP (27. August 2004)

Hi.

Wollte mir heute auch mal so eine IRC-Lampe besorgen. Aber auch in der selbst ernannten Metropole Dortmund ist nichts zu finden gewesen. Nach sämtlichen Elektronikläden und drei Lampenfachgeschäften war der einzige, der überhaupt wusste was ich meinte, der Mitarbeiter bei "LichtArt" am Brüderweg. Hat dann auch ohne zu Murren EINE einzige für mich bestellt. Soll Dienstag dasein. Ich bin gespannt. Kosten 6-7 Euro. Wusste er grad nicht so genau.

Gruss
Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## northpoint (29. August 2004)

HeikoP schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Wollte mir heute auch mal so eine IRC-Lampe besorgen. Aber auch in der selbst ernannten Metropole Dortmund ist nichts zu finden gewesen. Nach sämtlichen Elektronikläden und drei Lampenfachgeschäften war der einzige, der überhaupt wusste was ich meinte, der Mitarbeiter bei "LichtArt" am Brüderweg. Hat dann auch ohne zu Murren EINE einzige für mich bestellt. Soll Dienstag dasein. Ich bin gespannt. Kosten 6-7 Euro. Wusste er grad nicht so genau.
> 
> ...



Nichts Außergewöhnliches da diese Lampe eher selten von Kunden verlangt wird und erst recht ,wenn die Kunden eine Decostar im Baumarkt für weit weniger sehen...
Und erklär Du den Leuten mal warum dann eine IRC eben einiges teurer ist und auch eine 35% niedrigere Energieausbeute hat!Das interesseriert die Leute net..  
Gekauft wird wat billig is und fertich!  
Ich habe die Lampe ebenfalls in einem Edellampengeschäft bestellen müssen.


----------



## Lord of Chaos (9. September 2004)

Ich hab jetzt endlich eine Quelle in Hamburg gefunden ^^

Beim Bauhaus im Farmsener Einkaufzentrum hab ich mir grad einen 20w 24° IRC Spot bestellt.
die haben die Spots zwar auch nicht vorrätig, aber haben kein Problem auch kleinste Stückzahlen zu bestellen (in meinem Fall einen einzigen  ).
Der 20w 24° kostet im Moment 7,95


----------



## Martinbaby (9. September 2004)

Bei djinges (Sebatian)  im Versand frei Haus, abzgl. 3 % Skonto EUR 5,15


----------



## catweazle (9. September 2004)

Ich arbeite "zufällig" in einem lichttechnischen Großhandel und könnte 
diese Lampen durchaus bestellen und kurzfristig bekommen. Auf Lager haben wir lediglich die Variante 20W in 36°.

Bei Interesse bitte vorher anrufen oder mailen:

DG Licht
Spaldingstraße 190
20097 Hamburg
tel. 040 - 23 78 53 36 od. [email protected]

Wir verkaufen eigentlich nur an den Fachhandel - von daher bitte sich nur an MICH wenden.


----------



## northpoint (13. September 2004)

Lord of Chaos schrieb:
			
		

> Bauhaus im Farmsener Einkaufzentrum
> Der 20w 24° kostet im Moment 7,95



Stolzer Preis für einen Baumarkt!

Ich habe beim Fachhändler 6,50 bezahlt und der musste diese auch extra bestellen.;-)


----------



## Lord of Chaos (21. September 2004)

Ich habe meinen IRC beim Einbau geschrottet :|

welcher Fachhändler war das?


----------

